
Show HN: A WebSite Hit Counter in Crystal and Postgres - willlll
https://github.com/will/bitfissionhitcounter
======
willlll
I found out that µBlockOrigin was blocking the old host of my hit counter,
hit-counters.net, so I had to write my own. Sadly lost the 7segment display of
the old one, but at least now I can get more accurate hits.

------
fiatjaf
Although I appreciate your efforts on writing this, I think you should have
used other public hit counters out there. Having to deploy a whole Postgres
database just for this seems a waste to me.

